# DIY Livery near Cadnam in New Forest



## Pingu42 (31 August 2015)

I'm potentially relocating to the New Forest soon so I'm looking for DIY livery for my two mares who are both good doers. It needs to have forest hacking, floodlit arena and 24/7 turnout from Spring to Autumn with daily turn out and stable in winter. Would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks x


----------



## Kizzy2004 (31 August 2015)

We are in Bramshaw with direct forest access and a school with individual turnout and stables (I.e. you have your own allocated field and you can turn out a such or a little as you like) the only thing we don't have is a floodlit arena and I'm struggling to think of anything in the area which has floodlits and does diy with forest hacking.

If you are on Facebook it might be worth you joining the local pages to see if anything is available.  There is page called Hampshire  livery or a more local copythorne, cadnam, Newbridge, winsor, bramshaw, Bartley page.


----------



## Kizzy2004 (31 August 2015)

You could also speak with girls in woodingtons in cadnam which is the local tack shop they may be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Pingu42 (1 September 2015)

Kizzy2004 said:



			We are in Bramshaw with direct forest access and a school with individual turnout and stables (I.e. you have your own allocated field and you can turn out a such or a little as you like) the only thing we don't have is a floodlit arena and I'm struggling to think of anything in the area which has floodlits and does diy with forest hacking.

If you are on Facebook it might be worth you joining the local pages to see if anything is available.  There is page called Hampshire  livery or a more local copythorne, cadnam, Newbridge, winsor, bramshaw, Bartley page.
		
Click to expand...

Your yard sounds a possibility. Do you know if there is any space? How much is it? I would prefer my own field as obsessive about poo picking  Floodlit arena is bottom of my list!


----------



## Kizzy2004 (1 September 2015)

Hi there is a 2 horse field which is free, I'm out with yard owner tomorrow so will just double check with her to make sure it hasn't been reserved but it wasn't when I spoke with her last week.

The rent is £250 a month which is for 2 horse, 2 stables, hay/feed/equipment store and use of all facilities and direct forest access.

It's a lovely friendly yard with no bitchiness, I've been there on and off (due to having break for kids) 25 years some have been there longer and the shortest about 5 years with some going and coming back.

We try and do a lot together as well like pub rides, competing, yard bbq's.

The fields been empty about a month so has had a chance to rest and the previous livery poo picked daily.  Field is post and rail and has a lot of natural shelter.

We do contribute for the muck heap removal which is £2.50 per horse per month.


----------



## Pingu42 (1 September 2015)

Kizzy2004 said:



			Hi there is a 2 horse field which is free, I'm out with yard owner tomorrow so will just double check with her to make sure it hasn't been reserved but it wasn't when I spoke with her last week.

The rent is £250 a month which is for 2 horse, 2 stables, hay/feed/equipment store and use of all facilities and direct forest access.

It's a lovely friendly yard with no bitchiness, I've been there on and off (due to having break for kids) 25 years some have been there longer and the shortest about 5 years with some going and coming back.

We try and do a lot together as well like pub rides, competing, yard bbq's.

The fields been empty about a month so has had a chance to rest and the previous livery poo picked daily.  Field is post and rail and has a lot of natural shelter.

We do contribute for the muck heap removal which is £2.50 per horse per month.
		
Click to expand...

Would appreciate if you could ask for me! It sounds perfect!


----------



## Kizzy2004 (1 September 2015)

Sure no problem, when would you be likely to move to the area?


----------

